# Dog blower vs Big Boi



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I was watching the recent review of the Big Boi blowers on the YouTube channel and then came across this on Amazon. At under £60 it seems to be a bargain and I'm wondering if anyone has experience of them, or the many identical copies also on Amazon? It's only a bargain if its powerful enough.

Cheers, Boothy.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

These look like a great bargain, make a dolly for it for less than a tenner aswell so it’s on wheels.

It’s exactly the same Wattage as the big boi pro but this may be alot louder.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

@Boothy - The dog blowers are cheaper on the bay of e 
Especially if you can put up with a pink one :lol:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2800W-Do...488523?hash=item5d8895f90b:g:3ZkAAOSwGqxbI2UT


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

I saw a video on here which Mangewide posted, in which he was using a cordless Makita blower. Bit more expensive, but I was interested as I already have a load of Makita gear and batteries I can use in it.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412847&highlight=makita


----------



## JP83 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bristle Hound said:


> @Boothy - The dog blowers are cheaper on the bay of e
> Especially if you can put up with a pink one :lol:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2800W-Do...488523?hash=item5d8895f90b:g:3ZkAAOSwGqxbI2UT


Couple quid more for a more respectable colour. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2800W-Pe...m=223264300398&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had the Aeolus 940t doggy dryer for years and its great for loads of stuff not just cars. As for drying whole car its to much of a chore for me so only use after dried with cloth and going to be polish, coating etc.
it has heat function that is great if coating wheels or tyre wall etc, I think power is more than needed and I only paid £75 at the time, pipe long enough as well.
I also have the Makita 18v blower it is very powerful and handy for quick dry of brakes and wheels etc, all be it no heat function.
I cant say it not noisy as it is very noisy but hey all these things are noisy, and I cant tell you if the dedicated ones are quitter unless they quote the Db's on their sites know?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a dog blower buy never use it now. It's a bit of a faff to get out and use. I tend to use a Worx leaf blower now. Easier than having to drag a hose around.

Then finish off with a towel and some QD.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Buy a Titan from Screwfix
https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516.
It will suck as well as blow :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Gadgeteer said:


> Buy a Titan from Screwfix
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516.
> 
> It will suck as well as blow :thumb: :thumb:


I love it when you talk dirty...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Does anyone use a blow off valve on an air compressor? After towel drying my classic mini I use it to get into the bits that tend to hold water. I’ve never bothered trying to do a whole car with it but wondered if anyone else does.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Does anyone use a blow off valve on an air compressor? After towel drying my classic mini I use it to get into the bits that tend to hold water. I've never bothered trying to do a whole car with it but wondered if anyone else does.


People routinely use them to clear out polishing pads between sets and sometimes to blow dust out of interiors. Maybe not for exterior drying so much though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

The thread title sounds like it’s some sort of ‘rap battle’ between 2 pornstars!?!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> The thread title sounds like it's some sort of 'rap battle' between 2 pornstars!?!




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Does anyone use a blow off valve on an air compressor? After towel drying my classic mini I use it to get into the bits that tend to hold water. I've never bothered trying to do a whole car with it but wondered if anyone else does.


I use an airline off my compressor for around the door mirrors and the bits of trim that hold water but not for the whole car.


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

I use an Airline to go on holiday:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

